# Trump holds white house event for social influencers



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Should have been a "social media summit", but then no media was allowed, and this was the audience:






It was basically a fan meeting, where he encouraged his pepe people to tweet more better. 

If you werent invited - you are not happening in that scene.  It was a community event, and every pepe was there. 

Engadged titled: It was a celebration of conspiracy theorists.

src: https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/12/trump-social-media-summit-white-house-facebook-twitter/


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

This apparently was his speech for the pepe people:


After which they were enthused to tweet more better.

(The thumbnail photo btw is stock - and doesnt show up anywhere in the video. They probably used it because Trump likes that photo.)


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

This is important from two angles in my perspective.

First, some of you always said, that they want to be informed by alternative fringe media. There they are. And thats what they are listening to. Also, very personalized, very informal - just how you like your news on social media these days.

Second, no critical voices allowed. It was a 'celebration' event. This points toward courtship gossip journalism we had in europe in the 1600s having come back - thank you facebook, thank you instagram. You give them access, because they like you for throwing you perks like - here, come visit the white house. Feel like a champion for one day, have others think - that you are. And give me your everlasting gratitute in return. Tweet well.

(Thats the base principal of all 'exclusive' PR-Events, thats not Trump specific.)


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Three angles - the president himself is spewing conspiracy theories. About reddit like/dislike statistics, about facebook (the instagram company) shutting down bot accounts.

He sees a fluctuation in "like" numbers, and thinks to himself "what the heck is going on?!" "Right? Who in here knows that? "We all do..!".

Its baffling.

Just so this makes sense to anyone - if you were a social media giant - and you would want to "engage in illegal/unethical political influence brokering" would you -

a. Do that in public - where everyone "sees" it. Having Bill in the public fraud department type in how many thousands of likes he wants to subtract, every few seconds or so, when the President looks at his smartphone to notice it or
b. Write a line of code with - for every two likes someone receives, only register, one - or even better, downrank a story faster regardless of likes? I mean you control the entire platform.

I mean - this is so stupid - its just faking out people that dont know how technology works - but that think that they do because they press (virtual) buttons on a smartphone. Hey - the button could be made not to even register a thing. You know that - right. Its not even a real button.

It physically hurts me listening to this shit.

Also if you expect that that is going on. And you are the president of the United states. Do you -

a. Invite the pepe people to a 'social media summit' where you complain emotionally to your peers in mind ("oh yes, we all have that happening"), in exclusive collective grieving sessions or

b. I don't know - do something about it? Because the last time you checked after waking up in the morning you still were the president of the united states.

I mean - the utter stupidity of that line of public tech idiocy conspiracy mongering - and sharing that on youtube, as the president of the most important country in the world...

Fucking marketing and 'know your audience' thats all that is.

And if you are stupid enough to believe this crap - I feel with you. I really do. You know nothing, but you think you are on the inside track, because the president feeds you with conspiracy theories. Novel. Proud. Honorable. God I'm angry.


----------



## regnad (Jul 13, 2019)

As Pete Buttigieg said, he invited the YouTube comment section.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Here is another Trumpism from the video:

"When I took over, the military was depleted (cant be true, you just fought three wars in succession), we had planes that were so old, some - of them couldnt even fly. Whe had to take parts from plains in the dessert...*shakes his head*"

Here is how that works. When planes dont work anymore - or you produce more than you can sell (because f.e. drones are now the hot stuff) - they are are designated as "for parts". Because if you would throw them away - you would throw away money.

Now - if you have many of them, where do you store them? In large halls, taken apart, which would be expensive. Or in places where the space is cheap, and corrosion (rust) is not that much of an issue - even without a roof over them, because its usually not very humid there - hence desserts.


The argument made there is so stupid - it basically tells people, we dont want used parts in "for parts access production/second cycle" economies, we just want to throw everything away and produce new.

I can literally picture the sales person from the millitary industrial complex, that pitched Trump this line. And it stuck in his mind. Now he thinks, its a great achievement, that he let himself being sold unnecessary expense on that point...

It hurts.


Apparently (according to him) the Trump administration also has 'the best employment numbers ever' across the board. For many demographics. And I bet my ass, that those are "absolute" in this argument, and not percentage values.

You know - if the US is growing as a state, since its founding, in absolute numbers - you'll always have the "best employment numbers ever" - in absolute numbers, because more people are there. Unless there is some nationwide natural desaster. What a great achievement. From someone that doesnt understand math.


Have you ever played an RTS? Trump now brags, that he had more workers towards the end of his game, than in the beginning. The highest numbers of workers ever, since the start of the game.

And you all clap, and pull up twitter.

(Someone actually look up the statistics, and look into if thats actually what he is doing. This is your opportunity to prove me wrong here.

He claimed, the best employment numbers 'ever' and the best 'ever' for hispanics, blacks, the 'best for women' since 70 years (when there was WW2 and probably more women in absolute numbers had to work for the war economy, because the men were out of country - fighting nazis)...)


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Then they had a pro life group founder make the following argument on microphone.

"We were banned from twitter - and when we asked what we had to do to reinstate our accounts, they told us we had to stop sharing anti abortion videos." Now - this is a serious allegation, that should be looked into - if true. But its also "he said, she said". Trust me - I've been banned from communities before, and never thought that it was fair. 

She continues - "we have just recently being banned from pinterest - being accused of propagating conspiracy theories, and then the fake media took that untrue story and shared it even further".

Then she continues - "those corrupt social media companies, have conspired against us, to keep the truth from spreading and, ..."

At which point I start to ask myself - why the heck is that person speaking in public next to the president, in front of any group of people?

If you think that this person has suffered through a great injustice, do something about it, or do it like you do with veterans and give them a medal, so they start liking society again - dont give them a platform, when they clearly come from a point of anger, and grief and....

I mean thats what internet forums are for, not televised events beside the president. Thats what maybe a Martin Luther Kind did (although, very much more rectified in his drive, and goal), and he didn't hold those speeches next to the acting POTUS. And even he managed to had a hopeful message in the end, with an issue much larger than "my pinterest account was banned".

Here you just manage outrage, and organize a circus, so people get angry - without hearing both sides, without being able to see any evidence. Without a court, or a constitutional justice lawyer in sight.

Then have Trump say ten times - we are the elite, we in this room are the elite (because we collectively reach billions of people, many more than the traditional media outlets) - but we also fight against, the corrupt elite, that doesnt like us at the same time.

You already are in power - what do you need guerilla tactics for? You appoint freaking justices for life, how come you won't be able to get that womens pinterest account reinstated? And now the best you can do is give her a platform to spew - open outrage and hate....


Now - to get down to the point. The women is very angry - because she had 'the abortion videos that people wanted to see' - she was able to get listed by youtube on the first page of search results for abortion. Then youtube changed its algorithm - and now she isnt. So now she calls youtube names, because they "are censoring the truth - with a political bias".

What she hasn't understood is the following.


Whats popular on youtoube isn't the truth, or the most informed opinions. What gets shared are highly emotional, surprised, or angry people - acting all flustered and outraged. Even if they are just faking it.

If you fancy yourself an actual media outlet - you have to do something about that. Its an issue. You always want to have speech and counterspeech taking place. Otherwise propaganda wins. Propaganda kind of works with highly emotionally loaded images - that highjack peoples thinking processes.

If you allow that 'being very popular' in your societies, because people havent developed safeguards - yes you change societies but you basically stop having them be democracies. (Thats the issue why I persanally f.e. think, that microtargeting shouldnt be allowed for political advertising on platforms like facebook.)

So if you dont get the front page of youtube anymore - and you react with - the corrupt media doesnt want me to be popular - and now you get encouragement from the POTUS, giving you a place to publically share your story and theory (and that you were also banned from pintrest last week) - how is that beneficial to anything other but producing public outrage.

Over a he said/she said issue. Where we dont get to hear both sides. Where one side is clearly emotional. And comes up with "the only reason that our accounts popular platforms is - that there is a media conspiracy against me. President stays besides this, looks very fake concerned.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2019)

Okay, I'm calling it : second US civil war in less than 5 years from now. More specific : whenever Trump has to give up power.

At this point, the only thing holding him from being prisoned is his presidential position, so he'll hold on to that at all costs. Even war with itself. 

This second Civil War won't be between North and South but between social classes. The rich (okay... The Republicans. Same difference) and the conspiracy thinkers versus the intellectuals (democrats). The polarisation already happened, and this... This is the equivalent of taking over the radio stations for propaganda in the past.

Like it or not, but traditional media is on decline while social media is on the rise. So this isn't as dumb of a move as it might sound. If even say this is crucial for him to do...


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Fear.
Anger.
Outrage.

The election season has begun.

Here is how your president argues - in that masterclass video of public manipulation.

"I dont think that the mainstream media is free speech either - because its so crooked and dishonest." (Crooked and dishonest? Literally the same word. Thats a rhetorical trick - no other reason to use it that way.)

"Free speech is not, when you see something good, and then purposefully write bad. To me thats very dangerous speech, and you become very angry, but thats not free speech."


Here is how that works in reality. You dont see "something good". Because most things arent "good" or "bad" by 'seeing them happening'.

Proof of concept? Avengers: Endgame is a bad movie.

Freedom of speech is, that you can hold any opinion about anything - as long as you are not inflicting personality rights of another person. Free speech is not making sure, that your people don't always get so angry, when they hear stuff they don't want to hear. Regardless of what you are saying there Mr. President - which isn't much. It isnt Free speech you want to have. Clearly.


And before you go into civil wars in a few years to come - just shut some of the social media sites, and the problem goes away. Here - your president even said it. He doesnt like those management of twitter people. Those intelligent ones. He thinks they are very brilliant, but they dont have any idea about the superior socials skills that are needed to

as the president of the United States -

stand in front of people and manipulate and lie to them for one and a half hours, them then clapping for you - because you invited them to a place they think is very special, and very distinguished.

And then pander to them - that in some sense, "they are the new elite" - because those people also drive voting behavior.

This - in a nutshell - is how the democratic process is manipulated by unscrupulous actors. On video - with the american president playing used car salesman.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I'm calling it : second US civil war in less than 5 years from now. More specific : whenever Trump has to give up power.


The deep divisions necessary for a civil war are there, but I think you're severely underestimating how lazy and complacent the majority of Americans have become.  71% are either overweight or obese, that's a lot of scooters with attached respiratory devices being rode into battle.



Taleweaver said:


> At this point, the only thing holding him from being prisoned is his presidential position, so he'll hold on to that at all costs. Even war with itself.


I agree that he'll be desperate to hold on to power, but that more likely means war with Iran as a tactic to boost his re-election chances.  Otherwise there's a solid chance he goes down in flames in 2020 just like the Republicans did in the 2018 mid-term election.



Taleweaver said:


> This second Civil War won't be between North and South but between social classes. The rich (okay... The Republicans. Same difference) and the conspiracy thinkers versus the intellectuals (democrats). The polarisation already happened, and this... This is the equivalent of taking over the radio stations for propaganda in the past.


Basically between the South and North again, then.  Land-amassing oligarchs and their army of brainwashed slave-zombies vs those who view all people as people.



Taleweaver said:


> Like it or not, but traditional media is on decline while social media is on the rise. So this isn't as dumb of a move as it might sound. If even say this is crucial for him to do...


Oh it's not dumb at all, it's just straight out of the fascism playbook, and thus extremely damaging to democracy.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Here is another thing the President of the United States does in this video.

Says - he

"doesnt understand why the intellectual elites are called elites."

"They live in basements and flats - while he lives in the biggest mansions." Looks at Diamond and Silk: "I hope you make so much money, currently...! I really do." Tells everyone in the audience "We are winning, and we are winning, and winning, our numbers are big..."

#winning

Just watch the video - one and a half hours and you should understand how all of this works.

In the beginning, he has an entirely useless "please stand up for the people" round, so people are enthralled by all the political 'personality' they've got to meet at the white house. Calling every single one of them the best at what they are doing.

The capacity for excellence in that room, I tell you...


----------



## regnad (Jul 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I'm calling it : second US civil war in less than 5 years from now. More specific : whenever Trump has to give up power.
> 
> At this point, the only thing holding him from being prisoned is his presidential position, so he'll hold on to that at all costs. Even war with itself.
> 
> ...



I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest one other thing that may keep him out of prison that is not at all unlikely: a heart attack. Dude is in his 70s and is fat as fuck.

I hope that doesn't happen. I want to see him face justice. We need to not just "move on as a country", which is what would happen.


----------



## DCG (Jul 13, 2019)

It's nice to see the trump derangement syndrome in effect here again...
I wouldn't call Tim Pool pro Trump an he was there.

Ah, well.
The left eats itself when the other isn't far left enough.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm not american.
I didt vote in the last european election.

I don't much like (hate) motivated deranged people praying on the stupid.

I never so much engaged in Trump bashing in this forum, until I saw that video.

I hate people like DCG coming up with stupid phrases - that dont mean anything - except to act as an excuse to a 'signaled' in group - that its ok not to read, or watch certain content - because its bad people making you think.

You are pathetic. Let people at least decide for themselves.

The symbol you use there as your avatar - sports a quote from a Salinger novel (wrote The Catcher in the Rye), from a short story about a non conformist young man, giving a reflection of how society works. He, nor its author - would have NEVER used a quote like - "oh the people are just mad again, because anyone isnt too far left". Because they were left.

So even the symbols the pepe crowd steals. They know nothing about.

You pick what you think looks cool. Or would draw some attention.

Its time to minimize your influence. Especially if you now get platformed by the POTUS - because you became "so important" in rallying votes.

edit: edit to be exact. The quote is from The Catcher in the Rye - the concept and symbolism of the laughing man is refering to a short story of Salingers named - the laughing man.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 13, 2019)

notimp said:


> The symbol you use there as your avatar - sports a quote from The Catcher in the Rye, which is a novel about a non conformist angry young man, giving a reflection of how society works. He, nor its author - would have NEVER used a quote like - "oh the people are just mad again, because anyone isnt too far left". Because they were left.
> 
> So even the symbols the pepe crowd steals. They know nothing about.
> 
> You pick what you think looks cool. Or would draw attention.


His avatar and signature are from the anime 'Ghost in the Shell,' not that it makes his argument any less shallow.  Inviting one guy to hold up as a token non-partisan doesn't make the rest of the group any less partisan or trollish.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

And we cant win this 'fight' with memes, we have to use arguments. So it automativally starts us at a disadvantage.

We might live in flats and basements - but at least we don't hang on the lips of liars telling us five times in three sentences, that we are winning, and growing, and growing because we are winning, and winning because we are growing.

At least we think, before we chant, share, like or subscribe.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

If you have the time - sometime later, lets talk about how much flexibility in your argumentation is needed, to sell a crowd of youtubers, twitter and instagram people - influencers - that what they do for work is - that they work for corrupt media elites, that they should hate and that freely manipulate their viewcounts, and thereby their salaries.

But that they should continue to do so - because by doing what they are doing - getting payed by youtube, twitter, instagram advertorials - they are fighting the good fight - in fighting what they are working for. Because the bad big guys would prevent - what they are actually doing. And what Trump needs them to do right now.


If you watch closely - you see either Diamond, or Silk doing double takes while that is said, while the other one of them continiously just nods affirmatively.

I mean, Trump doesnt even tell you to think twice about what you are doing - and quit your job. No he tells you that you could fight the corrupt media elites, that help pay for your life - by working especially hard - in their work environments.

If you can sell that to people, mi amigos, thats talent. That could net you the presidency of the US one day.

And then tell them, even though they hate their jobs, work for the devil, should work harder to get Trump reelected. Because by working harder in a system, they would actually do the good thing and work against it - at the same time, getting payed by that system, and maybe one day they will make what Diamond and Silk are making as pundits on FOX - then tell them, that they are the new elites. 10 times in three sentences.

If you get people to believe that. Maybe one day you can also become a billionaire.


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 13, 2019)

Love the distain for this cheeto and pepes in this thread; most gaming sites have been taken over by pepes, so it's nice to see.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2019)

Just fyi the video above is posted by the white house as not listed, and with comments disabled. Because of course.

Pepes use Comic Relief to get over the fringe topics 'compatible' with a more mainstream society. (Laughing about flat earthers to actually promote flat earthers - as an analogy to easily understand it.) So yes - the dislike is obvious and real.

Don't like SJW much either though. So that balances it out I think.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 15, 2019)

DCG said:


> It's nice to see the trump derangement syndrome in effect here again...
> I wouldn't call Tim Pool pro Trump an he was there.
> 
> Ah, well.
> The left eats itself when the other isn't far left enough.


Trump is a Sex Symbol. Women love him. And Men love to hate him. He is a delicate flower that is blossoming and releasing his Pheromones to the world.


----------



## notimp (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 15, 2019)

Y'all are killing me with the shit you get worked up over.


----------



## notimp (Jul 16, 2019)

Here is your example for how pepes try to win arguments with memes. Because they cant afford arguments.

I quote myself:


notimp said:


> And we cant win this 'fight' with memes, we have to use arguments. So it automativally starts us at a disadvantage.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 16, 2019)

notimp said:


> Here is your example for how pepes try to win arguments with memes. Because they cant afford arguments.
> 
> I quote myself:




There's no way to have a reasoned argument with the neurotically obsessed.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 17, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Trump is a Sex Symbol. Women love him. And Men love to hate him. He is a delicate flower that is blossoming and releasing his Pheromones to the world.


The Chad Trump.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dAVID_ said:


> The Chad Trump.


Relevant image:


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> View attachment 173352


Same face when you're an immigrant who illegally overstayed your work visa, had an anchor baby, and chain migrated your parents, then your husband uses the platform of the presidency to nonstop rant about all of these things.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 18, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Y'all are killing me with the shit you get worked up over.


Emails are fun to get worked up about. That pig was all red about it.


----------

